# Breeders in Oklahoma City area



## stampheart (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi!

I am searching for a reputable breeder in the OKC area. We are wanting a family companion dog and the health of the puppy is most important to us. 

I've been doing a lot of research (I'm so thankful for this forum!) but the process of finding the right breeder is still very daunting.

I would very much appreciate any Oklahoma breeder suggestions you may have.

Thank you VERY much!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I wish you had asked this 2 weeks ago. They just had a show in OKC over the July 1st weekend. It's a great way to meet breeders and see their dogs.
Another wonderful source is to join the local Golden Retriever Club. The one in Dallas let me join even though I was Goldenless at that point. I was able to meet a wonderful group of people who love Goldens as much as I do. And they were able to get to know me, which helps when you apply for a Golden. 
Here is your group.
Central Oklahoma Golden Retriver Club


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Please, Please stay clear of "breeders" listing their pups in the Oklahoman or on puppy find.com...I volunteered with rescue while stationed in OKC and there are some folks mass producing pups though making it appear as though they're "home raised". Definitely go through the Central OK golden retriever club for a puppy referral. 

One breeder to check out is Benden Golden Retrievers (goldensofbenden.com)--does all the clearances and competes w/ goldens in a variety of venues.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

If you find a good breeder who doesn't have puppies ask them for someone who might. In general good breeders are very helpful and can give you good leads. I know there are several folks who live in Texas on the GRF, don't know about OK.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I would suggest contacting Benden Goldens.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Benden is exactly who I would recommend from OK. If she doesn't have anything for you she can referr you elsewhere. Sharon is top notch and very involved in the golden community. 

Actually, a few years ago I was looking at getting a puppy from her. I was already planning on calling the puppy Cooper, so when I found out the mom was named Alice I couldn't help buying an Alice Cooper T-Shirt! LOL


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good luck on your search. Sounds like you have a good lead there already. Welcome to the forum, and when you find the perfect pup, make sure you post pictures!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! It sounds like you should start by contacting Benden and see if she has any puppy plans or if not can refer you to someone else. Good luck! Let us know how your search goes!


----------



## Goldenfamily (Feb 17, 2011)

We live in Northwest Arkansas so we looked for breeders in the OKC area as Arkansas doesn't seem to have an abundance of reputable breeders. Benden was the only breeder we were comfortable with in Oklahoma. If their puppy plans don't work for you, we expanded our search to include the Dallas/Fort Worth area. We loved Tempo Goldens! Not sure if they still have any available puppies but it may be worth a shot as they have beautiful, healthy dogs. Good luck!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I know River Run Goldens has a nice litter planned. Jo is in Poteau, OK.


----------



## stampheart (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you for the warm, friendly welcome!! 

I truly appreciate your advice and suggestions to help us find our new family member. You have been so willing to help and it means a lot to me.

I'm certain we'll find a wonderful puppy and THANK YOU!!!


----------

